# nitto randonneur bars



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

I am looking to build up a surly crosscheck for commuting, touring, and a variety of car replacement purposes. I'm considering the nitto randonneur bars.

The randonneur bars do not look like they would play well with modern ergo-style shifters. I'm used to the way the flats on my FSA road bar are level with my campy brifters. I would want to use the cane creek ergo style levers or similar ones. Any opinions on these bars are welcome. Also, I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

nbrennan said:


> I am looking to build up a surly crosscheck for commuting, touring, and a variety of car replacement purposes. I'm considering the nitto randonneur bars.
> 
> The randonneur bars do not look like they would play well with modern ergo-style shifters. I'm used to the way the flats on my FSA road bar are level with my campy brifters. I would want to use the cane creek ergo style levers or similar ones. Any opinions on these bars are welcome. Also, I'm open to other suggestions.


I just started using the Nitto Noodle and it has a comfortable hand position "behind" the shifter "cradleling" the bend. So, far they have been pretty comfortable but I would have preferred the drops to extend another 2cm in length.

here is a link for the randonneur bars on a LHT... https://images.google.com/imgres?im...microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7DMUS&sa=N


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

They should be fine--the profile of the bar is similar to the Noodle and the Classic (B115), and is easily set up with little to no "ramping". I'm running a Randonneur with STI, and like it. It's a bit weird getting used to the flare, though.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm now running the Randonneur on my fixed gear. So far I really like it. I'm a big fan of the flared drops. I run Salsa Bell Lap Moto Aces on the Cross Check and they're great. The Nitto bars are just as nice. Can't tell you how it works with the Ergo style levers though. I run a BMX style brake lever on the fixed gear.

The flare makes it easier to get into the drops for me, especially when climbing. Sort of like track bars with a realistic and comfortable flat area on the bar tops.


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. For what its worth, I'll be running these bars on a fixed gear. I'll have a dummy rear lever to ride on as well. But it sounds like I may not need it?


----------

